# Favorite Nintendo home system?



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm saying a lot of people will go for the SNES or N64. The NES can be a little too retro for many. The Gamecube will probably be the worst, since most big name Nintendo games were too late or not as good (Super Mario Sunshine was not nearly as good as SM64, Metroid Prime series was received well however, and Twilight Princess was 10x better on the Wii).  And I still blame the Wii for the massive growth of shovelware.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2009)

It would be SNES, because it's the only console I own, however I have no games for it (well, I do have two)..But I'm planning to get N64, I just hope there will be a flashcart for both those consoles!


----------



## Sstew (Jul 3, 2009)

SNES for me. Was my first console, So it holds a special place. but it had a bunch of good games for it. After that i liked the N64, thanks to Mario, Goldeneye 007, DK, Pokemon, a few others.


----------



## qlum (Jul 3, 2009)

I never had a home console before the gamecube but I like it and its controller is awesome  shame there is no way to fully use it on pc


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2009)

The only issue I had with the N64 was the controller layout. I hated where they put the joystick. It was incredibly out of place from where the buttons were, and less compact and hand-friendly than the PSX. 

As for myself, I'm going with the N64 probably. Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask are flawless games, and I can't praise Perfect Dark any more (I'll take it over Goldeneye any day). As for Super Mario 64, surprisingly I found it a lot better on the DS version (the controls seemed tighter on the D-pad for me).


----------



## Sstew (Jul 3, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The only issue I had with the N64 was the controller layout. I hated where they put the joystick. It was incredibly out of place from where the buttons were, and less compact and hand-friendly than the PSX.
> 
> As for myself, I'm going with the N64 probably. Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask are flawless games, and I can't praise Perfect Dark any more (I'll take it over Goldeneye any day). As for Super Mario 64, surprisingly I found it a lot better on the DS version (the controls seemed tighter on the D-pad for me).




Yeah I liked the 64, The zelda games were excellent.
but Much prefer Mario on it, then on the DS. The 64' version is much different than the stripped down DS version.

Not sure which I like least has to be between the Cube' or the Wii'. I don't think the Cube had many good games, but the Wii's overwhelming amount of shovelware puts it in last for me. But yet it sells way more :/

@ Toni: or anyone who might know:

Do they make a flashcart for the 64'?
Finding originals other than purchasing Online is almost impossible around here.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2009)

I did a quick Google for you Sstew:

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&...q=N64+flashcard

So yeah, there were flashcards for the N64.

I voted for the Wii.
Because I didn't have any other console.
But the Wii has Wii games and it has GC controller support, so it's basically a GC too.
And I love some games on the Wii with the motion controlling.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jul 3, 2009)

It's gotta be the N64. The Wii was okay, got a bit boring, and barley any decent games are coming out.

The N64 rocks, and I still play it more than the Wii.


----------



## Calafas (Jul 3, 2009)

N64, first home console i had, and i still have it long after the Gamecube and Wii have been sold  =D


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 4, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> @ Toni: or anyone who might know:
> 
> Do they make a flashcart for the 64'?
> Finding originals other than purchasing Online is almost impossible around here.



http://shiggsy.gbadev.org/section.php?s=n64


But from what I read, none of those solutions seem perfect to me, most of them are developers tools and very very expensive!


----------



## Elritha (Jul 5, 2009)

SNES brings back so many fond memories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





N64 would be a close second.


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 5, 2009)

Wii, hands down.

Why?

BECAUSE IT CAN PLAY ALL THE OTHER AFOREMENTIONED SYSTEMS' GAMES (and then some)

Always pick the wildcard, ALWAYS


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 5, 2009)

JohnnyCheeks said:
			
		

> Wii, hands down.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


This ^

Oh, @ the one who was asking for a N64 flashcart, wasn't team NEO making a snes and n64 flashcart?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 5, 2009)

I prefer the Gameboy Color more than any home console, Nintendo are far better at handheld gaming than home console.  While the original Gameboy wasn't as good as the SNES, the GBC was better than the N64, GBA was better than Gamecube and even now the NDS is better than the Wii.

Home console though I'm gonna say Super Nintendo, one of the best catalogues of original games out there.


----------



## Sstew (Jul 5, 2009)

GBC better than 64?

Hmm. Have to disagree with that. 
Too many good 64' games out weigh the GBC game library


----------



## alidsl (Jul 5, 2009)

@Hadrian

I agree that nintendos handholds are better but the gbc is not better than the n64 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I go SNES


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 5, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> GBC better than 64?
> 
> Hmm. Have to disagree with that.
> Too many good 64' games out weigh the GBC game library


There are so many great GBC games that many many people don't know about that still play as good then as they do now, a lot of N64 games have aged for me.  At a push I can pick 25 games that I'd consider being great, whereas I can name a lot more GBC titles.

Just preference, I prefer 2D games, they're more challenging & they age better gameplay wise for me.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably the Wii. I was going to say the GC, but considering the Wii plays GC games I might as well choose the Wii. GC was my favorite Nintendo generation BTW. And I absolutely LOVED Mario Sunshine and Windwaker.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 5, 2009)

N64 for me. That was the closest I have ever got to pure fun gaming. I never had a SNES and I only had a few games to play on the NES. The gamecube had great games but could have had so many more if people had actually bought the system. The Wii is great but it isn't pure fun for me. Me following the industry with the mature titles and sales number has tainted my pure fun with the Wii.


----------



## jphriendly (Jul 5, 2009)

May be showing my age a bit here but the NES has been and still is my favorite. I enjoy playing it now just as much as I did back in the 80's.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Jul 5, 2009)

Defiantly N64. That is my favorite all time console. Well, considering a grew up with it and a good portion of my childhood memories are playing it with friends.After that, I would say the gamecube. Just within the last month or so have I realized that people didn't like the gamecube. I always thought it was extremely popular and just as great as any other Nintendo System but after reading about it on the internet and here I released people seem to dislike it. I truley cant understand because its one of my faovire systems and I have always thought everyone just sinpley liked it. Oh well, enough ramble. N64 FTW!


----------



## tatumanu (Jul 5, 2009)

The SNES is my fave, out of any consoles out there. 
It has so many incredible games, that still are regarded as the best games 
ever made and they aged very well. 
On top of all that the SNES controller is still the one that suits my hands the best. 
I just wish i didnt sold my SNES+ 20 games in box for damn pennys 
like 12 years ago (i thought it was worthless then ...). I regret it now.... alot....


----------



## Sstew (Jul 5, 2009)

tatumanu said:
			
		

> The SNES is my fave, out of any consoles out there.
> It has so many incredible games, that still are regarded as the best games
> ever made and they aged very well.
> On top of all that the SNES controller is still the one that suits my hands the best.
> ...




Agreed sold my SNES back maybe 8 years ago, I was about 9 regret it a lot since, sold it for like 40 bucks, had at least 20+ games. I mean I spent so many hours with that thing. Hell I had bite marks on my controller, damn difficult games. XD


----------



## antonkan (Jul 6, 2009)

I voted for Wii!


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 6, 2009)

NINTENDO SIXTY-FOOOOOUUUUURRR! 

Most nostalgic value for me.


----------



## GameDragon (Jul 6, 2009)

NES was my first console, and loved it to death. But when SNES came out, it completely took over. Super Mario World by itself made my NES collect dust.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the Wii a lot because if you get Homebrew on it, it becomes a pretty universal console.
It has emulators and drives to everyone in the list.


----------



## joel123 (Jul 14, 2009)

For me it has to be the NES. Many of the the gaming heroes came from the Nes ( e.g mario, donkey kong )


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

SNES. Huge RPG library seals the deal for me.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 26, 2009)

The SNES- my first console, I got it when my brother was born because my parents were worried they would be too busy to do fun stuff (it was the summer holidays).  Maybe they were-I didn't care.

What an awesome machine-I still have it, and play it occasionally.

The N64 was good too, it came a close second.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 28, 2009)

definitely snes, the new consoles are fine, especially the wii, but snes time is full of memories and a lot of lucky multiplayer sessions with this old hyper console left behind. the games for it, perhhaps don't have that grafiv powers of actual, but 3d is mostely overrated, gameplay is important, and the love for detail, games like, zelda ltp, secret of mana/ evermore, magaman x, super mario are pure nostalgic and whenever you play them, you will have fun, and be trapped of the atmosphere until the end, thats what video games are suppost to be


----------



## MissingNo._ (Sep 30, 2009)

Wii because I can just use emulators to emulate the others.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 30, 2009)

SNES is the bomb!


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 30, 2009)

GameCube is the best. BEST!!!! 

I love you GameCube.


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2009)

N64 forever!


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Gamecube. I had the most fun with it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 3, 2009)

wii


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2009)

All are equal to me in terms of design and even if I do have to whisper sweet nothings to a NES cartridge just to get it to work.

Games...SNES has it JUST.  It was a classic machine and without it the game industry would be very different.  Use to love N64 but a lot of those 3rd party games have aged badly also that controller mostly only seemed to work well with games published by Nintendo themselves.  Treasure were the kings ofthe 3rd party N64 game though.

Gamecube was always underrated and it had a lot of power under its hood back then.  Had quick loading times for a disc based machine.

Wii while being underpowered means developers have to think outside the box (much like for handhelds) most don't.  Its a shame it doesn't have better resolution as that would have helped a fuck ton with jagged lines (anyone seen the Dead Space running via Dolphin pics?) but when a developer gets motion control right then its hard not to love the Wii for me and its one of the best for homebrew.

Nintendo of today may not have the talent of back then but its less evil then it was.  Also they haven't made games that were totally awful on the Wii unlike what did on the NES, while I hate Wii Play & Wii Music they beat the crap out of "Mario's Time Machine", "Pinball" and "Tennis".

As for "Wii is best as it can emulate and run all" well while it can the feeling isn't the same.

Always preferred their handhelds anyway, the games always felt so much different to what was going on in the console scene.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my many GBC's.


----------



## Fat D (Oct 4, 2009)

SNES or Wii, that is the question. Because I own only a Wii and that system is the only one still alive, it is a little hard to compare it to previous systems which I have only played at friends' or stores, and whose library as of today is their entire library. But with many classics available via VC and emulators and NSMB Wii coming out soon, I think I will have to vote for the modern one, despite the SNES being better in its time.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 4, 2009)

SNES because of SuperMetroid and Z.ALttP... `Nuff said!


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Oct 9, 2009)

I am appalled the N64 isn't on the top of the list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nah, i would've voted Wii (Thanks to hacking - Definitely not without though) but I've had so many good times with the N64


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 10, 2009)

I chose the Gamecube.  It was my first console after a 20+ years hiatus on gaming.  Games load up pretty fast.  I can use the Gameboy Player attachment.  Lastly, I think the Wavebird is one of the best wireless controllers out there.

My second choice would be the SNES followed by the N64.  All in all, they're all great consoles, even the Wii.


----------



## asdf (Oct 10, 2009)

SNES no question. Gamecube was meh, Wii sucks without hacking it, and the N64 was awesome, but not as good as the SNES or NES.


----------



## nasune (Oct 11, 2009)

I chose the n64, I've played (and own) all of the nintendo systems, and I love them all. But my best memories of gaming are tied in with the N64, like playing Zelda 64 with the entire family, or staying up for many a night simply to play a game with my brothers an cousins).


----------



## Forstride (Oct 11, 2009)

The N64, because it's what I grew up with.  I do however, love the NES just as much because the games were harder and much more challenging in my opinion.  The SNES is a good system, but its library was mainly RPGs, and while I like RPG games, too many can be a bad thing.  I enjoyed my time while playing the Gamecube, and many of the games were great, despite most of them being sequels/prequels/other -quels, and not many original/exclusive games on the system.  The Wii, however, is my least favorite system out of the list.  With all the shovelware out there, and the fact that most games don't use the "innovative" controller, it's hard to find a game worth playing.  I haven't bought a new Wii game in about a year, and I just wish more games used the Wii remote/nunchuk in a creative way.

Also, I own all of these (Except for Gamecube, which I owned before the Wii), so my opinions are based off of my experiences with them.


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 11, 2009)

SNES is by far my favorite console as I have the most fondest memories of it, and IMO it had some of the best games on it.

Second choice would be Gamecube.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 11, 2009)

SNES all the way. NES just didn't have a lot of good games, and neither did the N64, GameCube or the Wii.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 11, 2009)

I voted wii because i have no other system except for my obsolete gamecube but i really liked playing my cousin's snes 10 years ago. chrono trigger, megaman x, donkey kong country and some fighting game are the ones i most remember.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 12, 2009)

Super Nintendo all the way. As a lifelong gamer, and rpg lover; that's by far my favorite console so far. NES never did anything for me, and 64 had some classics; but GC and Wii have both sucked, imo.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 12, 2009)

N64 cuz golden eye was the shit.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 12, 2009)

snes was a classic and will always be


----------



## toh_yxes (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, went for Wii,  for 2 reasons :
1. Only nintendo console i have
2. Virtual Console, i love the old marios from NES, 
maybe i should have voted for NES. :S


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 17, 2009)

I really, really miss my SNES. My mom gave it away after I got the N64.

I honestly don't know. I loved the N64. But I also really enjoyed the GameCube.


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 21, 2009)

I voted for the SNES. I would have picked the GBA but it's a home system poll. The NES... I had it, but I was too little. Don't remember much of it. I also had the N64, but I only remember Mario. I never had the Gamecube, and the Wii... Well, I pretty much hate it. Don't ask. I don't want to start a flame war. I just don't like it, I don't like the concept and I don't like the games that are being made for it. That's all.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 22, 2009)

NES....ya gotta love the classics! Plus....the Wii sucks! (flamewar shield activated)


----------



## iFish (Oct 22, 2009)

for me it is the gamecube frist consol i ever bought that was mine bt n64 was the first consol i ever played and was mario kart


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 22, 2009)

The N64 was my first console so I cannot really comment on the NES and SNES. But that does not make it my favourite system. My favourite would have to be Gamecube. It was the underdog and was host to s slew of games that have gone into my top games of all time. This includes Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean, Resident Evil 4, Wind Waker, WWE: Day of Reckoning 2 and SSX Tricky.


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've gatta say N64!

There's too many games that I got hooked to that I still play to this day! For example Super Mario 64, Mario Kart 64, and who can forget Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I always thought that the SNES looked cool, but my parents never let me get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They told me that one gaming system was enough (we had an NES). However, they quickly changed their minds once they saw the N64. I think they played on that thing more than I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Ah well, at least my parents don't still hold that "one gaming system" only rule. Lol, I have 7 home gaming consoles now, times have changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Although I have a SNES now, I'm still addicted to my N64. I've never been able to pull myself away from it.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 2, 2009)

SNES was so full of win


----------



## Lotos (Dec 8, 2009)

SNES had the most favorable controller out of most of them (I do not remember what a NES controller felt as far as I can remember).  Wii has the Virtual Console, so I guess that would be my second.

Oh, and my favorite video game memories were either with a SNES or the Nintendo 64.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 8, 2009)

I picked the Wii.

When I think about it, I have more X-Box 360 games than I do Wii games, but the Wii games that I do have, I LOVE!

So anyway, I love my Wii games, but I especially love my VC games. That versatility means I don't HAVE to choose between the classic systems =P


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 8, 2009)

the Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 because its kinda like the all in one console


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2009)

SNES


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 9, 2009)

N64 for me


----------

